# Viper 210 HV Installation manual



## DMaxey (Dec 13, 2007)

I have purchased a used Chevy pickup and it has a Viper 210 HV alarm system installed. I tried to search for an installation manual and all I could find was an operator's manual. It didn't have much in it...
The manufacturer wasn't much help either, he referred me to an installer in Oklahoma City. 
I would like to disable the automatic locks (it has locked me out on numerous occassions) and find out how to connect either the vehicle horn or an external alarm horn.

Can anyone please help me?

Thanks in advance.. DMaxey richardrya[at]aol.com


----------



## josera_gonzalez (Jan 1, 2009)

Buenos dias feliz año 2009, compre un fiat 2005 y trae insallado el sistema de alarma viper 210 hv quisiera ver si alguien tiene le manual y que me lo hagan llegar o indicarme por favor una liga en donde pueda bajarlo.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/file.asp?ID=627


----------

